# feeding redbelly mice



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

i have 3 rebelly piranhas, one is about 4-5 inches the two others are around 2-3.5 inches i was wondering if they will eat a dead pinkie mice


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

yea they might take a while though


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Well you can feed them the smallest pinkie the ones that are about a little bigger than a quarter.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

If this food is new to them then I would reccomend famishing them for a few days or so first to ensure that it is all eaten, then this way they may aquire a taste for them. They would most likly eat it anyways, but this is to reasure so that you would not have to worry about dealing with a big mess in the tank.


----------

